# EZ Sceen Printing System



## mygirlwarrior (May 14, 2015)

I'm looking for feedback from those that have used EZ Screen Printing. Currently I design my tshirts using freezer paper as a stencil. (Yes, really. lol). I'm not looking to fully go into screen painting just yet, and EZ Screen Printing looks like a good option, but would like to hear feedback from those who may have experience with it. I currently print infant and toddler clothing. 
(I did do a search, but I couldn't seem to find a recent discussion.)

Thank you.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

OK. If you're looking to graduate from using freezer paper (which is fine if it works), then EZ Screen Print isn't _too_ far removed. That's not a bash. Nice prints can be done using a variety of methods if care is taken and directions are followed and a little practice and patience.

The EZ uses sheets of light sensitive material exposed to sunlight or another light source to create a stencil.

The stencil is laid down on print surface, ink applied then squeegeed through the stencil. A plastic frame can be used to hold the sheet. Stencil can be used multiple times and cleans up with water. Single color stuff is pretty straight forward. Multicolor stuff can be done with a little ingenuity. 

Now, just like anything else, you'll hear pros and cons, successes and horror stories, recommendations on what's "best" etc. 

Not gonna bash it because it is what it is.

For what you're wanting to do though, a more conventional rigid frame, diazo emulsion (liquid type),
a shirtboard/platen and a couple hinges would be a bigger step up and actually be less expensive and give more flexibility.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Tygeron is right, a shirt board or platen and a couple of jiffy clamps and a few 2x4s and you will probably be producing a lot faster and with fewer problems. I started like that on my kitchen table way back when


----------



## mygirlwarrior (May 14, 2015)

I've replied a couple times, but they aren't posting?? I'm going to try this one, but as a test to see if it posts before typing everything again.


----------



## mygirlwarrior (May 14, 2015)

I tried posting a reply to Tygeron, but I don't know why it's not posting. 

Could you both elaborate on the steps for this? Or do either of you have a DIY link? Thanks!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

This is just one of many DIY videos on Youtube.

Just search "homemade screen printing press" or something similar.

This guy uses power tools. Don't know how handy you are. There are even simpler set ups to make though.

https://youtu.be/PeBrk7hjSHk


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

If you are more of a store-bought person, there are small very simple, relatively inexpensive table-top presses available.

I can't over-stress the fact that your most important piece of equipment is knowledge. Whatever equipment folk use, most issues arise from folk not knowing what they're doing.


----------

